# round soap packaging



## renaissancemom (Apr 23, 2009)

how does everyone package their round soaps? cigar bands don't fit nicely, and square boxes would leave a lot of extra room. any thoughts?


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 23, 2009)

I started wrapping mine with white tissue paper.  Some people use a coffee filter.  Still have yet to find a way to do something where you can see the soap that I like.


----------



## renaissancemom (Apr 23, 2009)

i thought maybe ribbon, but i don't know.


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Apr 23, 2009)

A ribbon sounds nice. You can always shrink wrap it before placing the ribbon, just be sure that the shrink wrap has airholes so that it will allow the soap to "breathe"


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the coffee filter with a round label .


----------



## xyxoxy (Apr 24, 2009)

I use 6x6 shrink wrap bags with 1.5" round labels OR I use brown or white coffee filters with the same labels... depends on the soap.

Unfortunately the shrink wrapped soaps look great but smell like burnt plastic. The coffee filter wrapped soaps smell WONDERFUL but you can't see the pretty soaps.

I just ordered some Polyolefin shrink wrap to test the smell-through quality of it. So with that I should get the best of both worlds.


----------



## lsg (Apr 24, 2009)

I also use coffe filters and place a round label on the area that is sealed.


----------



## lsg (Apr 24, 2009)

SimplyE, I thought that was a real insect on my screen.  I kept trying to smash it.


----------



## heartsong (Apr 29, 2009)

*x*

this may be a little time consuming but jaaret posted a tutorial on how he wraps his round soaps with waxed tissue paper. i know it was one of his posts in the photo gallery-maybe autumn soaps?

monet


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 29, 2009)

lsg said:
			
		

> SimplyE, I thought that was a real insect on my screen.  I kept trying to smash it.



   I love it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I just found circles of tulle , I am going to give that a try  for my round soaps.

kitn


----------

